# Do you have a bell on your bike?



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

One of my buddies was (a long time ago) making fun of me for having such a high regard for the bicycle bell. New riding partners would also joke, "where's the ice cream?"

But now again, on my new bike I'm looking for the best spot to install one. 

How many of you have a ding ding ding bell on your mountain bike? Where do you have it installed? Within easy reach of your right thumb?

I'm thinking maybe upside down this time on my handlebar...


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I see no harm. 
Most my bikes either have a hanging/jingling bell, or one I can ring.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I have an upside down one on my SS. I pretend it's a shifter sometimes.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

theMeat said:


> I see no harm.
> ...


You see "no harm?" What kind of perspective is that? Of course there's no harm. How can a bell harm any soul? Maybe making certain species of bird poop uncontrollably?

J/K

The reason is that my descents are often fast with blind corners. Surely I never go over any speed limits  , but coming up from behind hikers and dog-walkers are common. I'm often in the lead, too, so ding ding ding.


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

i would get a bell, but i spent all my money on handlebar tassels instead


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

ElDuderino2412 said:


> i would get a bell, but i spent all my money on handlebar tassels instead


Yes of course. I'm sure you also have a tall fluorescent flag pole on your coaster seat.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

solidass said:


> Yes of course. I'm sure you also have a tall fluorescent flag pole on your coaster seat.


Are you spying on my bike? WTF?!!! I have sparkly paint too, to go with my purple handle bar tassles. My favorite part is the coaster hand brake, so I can skid all over the trail and do 360s on the ground.

I do not have a bell like that. I find yelling to be more effective...or screaming like a little girl. I do carry a bear bell now and then, so I jingle. It's not nearly as loud as those super bells though.


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

solidass said:


> Yes of course. I'm sure you also have a tall fluorescent flag pole on your coaster seat.


I wish. Ex girlfriend made me take it off. Said it was to much of a chick magnet.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I have one...left side, I don't use that shifter as much. I think it is more effective than calling out. I think most hikers these days respond better to the bell.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I have one...left side, I don't use that shifter as much. I think it is more effective than calling out. I think most hikers these days respond better to the bell.


My rule for ringing bell:
1. coming up from behind hikers, dog walkers, etc. (people on foot)
2. coming up fast from behind slow riders, like in descents

No need to ring bell:
3. coming in front of hikers, dog walkers, etc. (unless they clearly dont' see you)
4. most situations with other riders

DO NOT RING BELL:
5. if there are horses! (they seem to prefer human voice)

Then there are bovines where I ride. So maybe I have to upgrade to this. The label says it all:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I have my bell mounted on the left side upright. It seems to be taken 
better than yelling at people.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

I actually have two, on handlebar mounted to deal with hikers and a bear bell that is hanging under the saddle when going deep in the woods.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I have bells on each of my bike because we ride on multi-use trails here. They are just mounted to the handlebar within reach of my thumb. I also migged up a bolt/nut setup so I can mount a bell to the headset preload bolt.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Klunker has a Mickey and the Beanstalk bell on the top of the bar. My other mountain bikes have Incredibells under the left side handlebar.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I have one...left side, I don't use that shifter as much. I think it is more effective than calling out. I think most hikers these days respond better to the bell.


Agree, left side ... Also, when getting some pavement spin in, I sometimes run across situations like freeway overpasses, where space is very limited.
Ring the bell, slow way down, and say thank you as I pass ... Especially if it's a little old lady.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a bell on my hard trail, which I also use to tow the kids around in their trailer.
If I am on my XC bike, then I just use the rear hub for making a bit of racket when approaching hikers/slow riders and a polite 'excuse me' and 'thanks' if they still don't get the gist of what is happening. Unfortunately even with all of the above, some people just have no idea.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

DiRt DeViL said:


> I actually have two, on handlebar mounted to deal with hikers and a *bear bell* that is hanging under the saddle when going deep in the woods.


357 Magnum for 4 legged things that get agressive, but I'd carry more, if I biked in bear country ... And with the exception of a rabid animal, I'm more concerned with the 2 legged type of back country animal, anyway


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a tiny silver bell on the bar on the left side where my thumb can flick it. it's great for bike paths with slow moving walkers or skinny two-way trails.


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Incredibells on all but the road bike. Just a friendly heads up when I find myself on multi-use trails. You also might be surprised how often people will move over for you during a race after a bell ring : )


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Grinderz said:


> I have a bell on my hard trail, which I also use to tow the kids around in their trailer.
> If I am on my XC bike, then I just use the rear hub for making a bit of racket when approaching hikers/slow riders and a polite 'excuse me' and 'thanks' if they still don't get the gist of what is happening. Unfortunately even with all of the above, some people just have no idea.


Same, I have Dt swiss 240 hub and they make a fair bit of noise


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Got a small bell for some right thumb action, I find the sound travels much better that my huffing and puffing self trying to shout out. I tend to give a single ding when I'm 30-40 yards behind people, that normally does the trick and gives them enough time to see me coming without being spooked. If they don't react they get another ding when I'm closer.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

IncrediBell on every one of my bikes, road, town, three MTBs. Riding singletrack I always ding on blind turns. A bell beats a voice because it has no emotional content, and it is not misinterpreted as hostility. IncrediBell is the only brand to use.

My bike dues are paid for life. I don't care what other people think about how I set up my bikes.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I have debated about it. 

I didn't know if ringing a bell would be considered rude or not though so I just yell STRAVA! and people seem to move. 

J/k about the yelling strava part but how do hikers generally perceive the bell?


----------



## meerkite (Oct 26, 2011)

No Bell on my ride


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep. On each bike. I use one of the small bells similar to the that the first poster showed.

It's a matter of courtesy to use them when you see hikers etc coming. Use the bell well before you get there give them time to react. The number one complaint about us mtbers is startling others. A couple of hundred feet of warning is usually appreciated. In fact, twice now hikers have thanked me for ringing the bell. 

I've kinda been thinking about one of those clown horns for the old mtb. Who knows?


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Titanium, with machined bell and carbon fiber clamp. It was $270 but was 30 grams lighter than my old bell.


----------



## drj85 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a bell on my trail dog, does that count? It rings whenever he moves so its like a hands free device


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

Back in the day when I had V brakes I would click the levers to get hikers attention. Now I just politely in a raised voice say "Rider!". A lot of hikers and joggers thank me. The trick is to say it well before you pass and in a calm manner.

The only times I have a problem is with loose kids. They're kinda like deer in headlights. They just freeze up or walk towards you as you try to pass. I don't think a bell would help much with that situation.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

This is what I have on mine


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

Repack Rider said:


> IncrediBell on every one of my bikes, road, town, three MTBs. Riding singletrack I always ding on blind turns. A bell beats a voice because it has no emotional content, and it is not misinterpreted as hostility. IncrediBell is the only brand to use.
> 
> My bike dues are paid for life. I don't care what other people think about how I set up my bikes.


The Incredibell website also provides audio previews of their bells.
mirrycle.com: incredibell bells


----------



## Flat Again??? (Dec 24, 2012)

I do the old upside down incredibell trick. Mine is all black, so very unobtrusive.

I don't know if it's dehydration, or hyperventilation, or the doppler effective, or what, but I've found my voice tends to scare people on the trail.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I've broken more bells than I can count. I've switched to bear bells. My favorite set up is an REI bear bell coupled with a rare earth magnet silencer. All my bikes are steel so the magnet stick to the HT and the bell coupled to the HB. When I approach hikers, I just kick it loose. 
I used to be religious about having one, now I only carry one during peak trail hours/days. (we are pretty unpopulated in this corner of the state)


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a jingling bell fastened to a small carabiner I can quickly attach it when the trails are crowded. Almost every ride that I use it, hikers will thank me for having the bell. It seems to give them enough warning that I'm coming.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I hate bells and i hate them even more on a bike, just ridiculous stuff lol, i have a mouth that when i open it all sorts of sounds can be made, like please stay to you left, thankyou,have a good one, cheers, etc, a bell says none of that, it just makes an irritating noise that only startles people and makes them confused.
Bells are over rated..


----------



## faxe (Dec 14, 2007)

I have one at my roadracing bike. In the Netherlands a bell is very usefull due to heavy traffic at bicycle paths.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is what i use...










Its a custom mini air horn. The cartridge goes dead after a few uses, but the volume is equal to a semi truck's air horn. Surprisingly light weight, 73 grams lighter than an actual hand held air horn duct tapped to the handle bars like i used to use.

I have found it very useful. Trail users wearing ear buds can still hear me. Very effective for clearing trail in front of me. Avg air under the feet of hikers is 7-8 inches but ive seen people jump as far as 3 feet laterally. Equestrians are fond of it as well, i am helping their horses acclimate to new noises on trail.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

BigRingGrinder said:


> Here is what i use...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHAHA, Bigring, im starting to really warm to your humour and style mate


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Scott In MD said:


> Titanium, with machined bell and carbon fiber clamp. It was $270 but was 30 grams lighter than my old bell.


Can you tell me where you got this bell? I installed a regular aluminum bell and due to the tremendous weight gain and wind drag I lost 0:47 on one of my Strava segments. Something with less mass would probably be best to to retain my KOM.

Sent from CouchPad via Outer Space


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

Flat Again??? said:


> ...I don't know if it's dehydration, or hyperventilation, or the doppler effective, or what, but I've found my voice tends to scare people on the trail.





Tone's said:


> ... i have a mouth that when i open it all sorts of sounds can be made, like please stay to you left, thankyou,have a good one, cheers, etc, a bell says none of that, it just makes an irritating noise that only startles people and makes them confused.
> Bells are over rated..


Thank you for your comments!

I'm also in the "my yelling is ineffective" camp. When hikers, bird watchers and dog walkers hear me give vocal warning, they tend to ignore "outside conversation" until it's too late. At best it takes them a second or two to interpret the message (that I'm on a bike and I'm fast approaching).

A single *DING*, however, gets the message across instantly. And usually from much further out.

No need to interrupt my aerobic breathing.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

funniest post I've read in a while!


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Should your tassels match your bell, or is contrast better ?


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Tone's said:


> I hate bells and i hate them even more on a bike, just ridiculous stuff lol, i have a mouth that when i open it all sorts of sounds can be made, like please stay to you left, thankyou,have a good one, cheers, etc, a bell says none of that, it just makes an irritating noise that only startles people and makes them confused.
> Bells are over rated..


I don't blame you hating bells, especially the ones that turn the user into a mute.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

BigRingGrinder said:


> Here is what i use...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome! IF it's real, got a link?


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

IAmHolland said:


> This is awesome! IF it's real, got a link?


Sure. Here ya go:
$8,000 Hornster bicycle has the world


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Tone's said:


> I hate bells and i hate them even more on a bike, just ridiculous stuff lol, i have a mouth that when i open it all sorts of sounds can be made, like please stay to you left, thankyou,have a good one, cheers, etc, a bell says none of that, it just makes an irritating noise that only startles people and makes them confused.
> Bells are over rated..


I could not disagree more. When you yell at people, it is often misinterpreted. When you say something about "...your left," people don't know whether you are passing on the left or you want them to move left. If you expect verbal instructions to be understood, you are delusional. Even people who do not speak English understand the language of a bike bell.

A bell does not issue instructions that need to be understood and complied with. It has no "tone of voice" that can be interpreted as hostility. It is not interpreted as male or female, with attached emotional baggage. WTF is not to like about a bell? As I said, every bike I own has an IncrediBell, the best I have ever found. I'm hardly a beginner at this, a cyclist for over 40 years and a mountain biker for 35.

I'm curious as to what you do on blind turns on singletrack. Do you yell every time you approach one, dozens of times on each ride? I ding the bell and I never surprise anyone.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

006_007 said:


> This is what I have on mine


And you ride behind that? I see


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

Repack Rider said:


> I could not disagree more. When you yell at people, it is often misinterpreted. When you say something about "...your left," people don't know whether you are passing on the left or you want them to move left. If you expect verbal instructions to be understood, you are delusional. Even people who do not speak English understand the language of a bike bell.
> 
> A bell does not issue instructions that need to be understood and complied with. It has no "tone of voice" that can be interpreted as hostility. It is not interpreted as male or female, with attached emotional baggage. WTF is not to like about a bell? As I said, every bike I own has an IncrediBell, the best I have ever found. I'm hardly a beginner at this, a cyclist for over 40 years and a mountain biker for 35.
> 
> I'm curious as to what you do on blind turns on singletrack. Do you yell every time you approach one, dozens of times on each ride? I ding the bell and I never surprise anyone.


Well said!

If we get serious about it (this topic and sharing the trails in general), then using a bell is a no brainer.

The basic fact that any courteous vocal callout has to be YELLED OUT to get most people's attention becomes a hostile bark. There's no effective way around it.

By comparison, a simple *DING* is totally cool.

But I'm glad for Tone's honest comment here. We can then discuss it. The greater danger is when posers and wannabes run the humor mill with snide remarks, discreetly embarrassed by the thought of a bell, and we never know if they're just enjoying the forums or truly out there ruining it for all mountain bikers. We don't want an adversarial relationship with non biking people on the trails.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Tone's said:


> I hate bells and i hate them even more on a bike, just ridiculous stuff lol, i have a mouth that when i open it all sorts of sounds can be made, like please stay to you left, thankyou,have a good one, cheers, etc, a bell says none of that, it just makes an irritating noise that only startles people and makes them confused.
> Bells are over rated..


I hate bells, too. Very annoying when someone just dings it at you smugly. Or worse, rings the bell and says nothing to you. If I was ringing a bell going into every corner, I'd drive myself crazy.

I deal with the lack of a bell on my bike by riding under control on single track where I can't see ahead of me, and speaking (nicely) to people when I am approaching them. I find that slowing and asking "can I get by on your left, please ... how's it going .. have a good one" works pretty well. At least, in 14 years of riding, I haven't hit anyone yet, and the only people I can tell I've made mad at me for passing in this manner were just plain mad that I was riding on "their" walking trail -- not sure a bell would have helped there.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I run a bear bell in hiker popular areas. If they are surprised its only because they're too dialled into their granola lifestyle. I usually ask if they like the bell as I roll past...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Passed a couple of pedestrians and dinged the bell. As I rode on, I heard the man say to the woman, "I GOTTA get a bell!"


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nothing ends the day with more happiness than an argument about bells.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

Tystevens said:


> I hate bells, too. Very annoying when someone just dings it at you smugly. Or worse, rings the bell and says nothing to you. If I was ringing a bell going into every corner, I'd drive myself crazy...


But for argument sake, how do you know they're doing it smugly? Maybe they're doing it gratefully and cooperatively.

And why is it worse when they say nothing to you? Don't you know a *DING* is merely a universal signal to announce one's presence? Just like a car horn. Or a fog horn. Why do you need an oral conversation?

So when you add it up, announcing your presence at every blind corner to alert someone who may *just happen* to be approaching on the blind side should be common sense and helpful - not driving you crazy.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

It was a wise man who once said that people who don't like bells generally don't like puppies or chocolate ice cream too.

My man Ravin' EPO had a rap on that, went kinda like this, gimme a beat, uh-one, uh-two:

Hear the sledges with the bells -
Silver bells!
What a world of merriment their melody foretells!
How they tinkle, tinkle, tinkle,
In the icy air of night!
While the stars that oversprinkle
All the heavens, seem to twinkle
With a crystalline delight;
Keeping time, time, time,
In a sort of Runic rhyme,
To the tintinnabulation that so musically wells
From the bells, bells, bells, bells,
Bells, bells, bells -
From the jingling and the tinkling of the bells.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> It was a wise man who once said that people who don't like bells generally don't like puppies or chocolate ice cream too.
> 
> My man Ravin' EPO had a rap on that, went kinda like this, gimme a beat, uh-one, uh-two:
> 
> ...


WTF, say what?

Dude, just say no, or at least no more and step away from the bong.


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

I run a bear bell, got it from R.E.I.
http://www.rei.com/product/721998/coghlans-bear-bell-with-magnetic-silencer

Comes with a cover to quite the bell.
A few bucks, simple and clean.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I have an Incredi-bell. Love it. Comes in handy a LOT on the tow path/canal going into DC. Lots of foot traffic and everyone respects that you use it instead of yelling. Comes in handy on the trails too.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 25, 2013)

No bell. 
I have Avid Elixrs. Same difference.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

HAHAHA! I have to admit, I have some squealing cantilevers on my errand bike that I use with the same effect.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, bell ringer here. 

"Ring, ring!"... In other words, GTFOOTW!!!


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Incredibell, on every recent bike I've owed. Hikers react well to bikes, they react poorly to shouts or being surprised.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Yes, bell ringer here.
> 
> "Ring, ring!"... In other words, GTFOOTW!!!


I have loud hubs. No, wait, that's a different thread. Yeah, I have a bell. No one ever hears it though, because they're all wearing ear buds. Smugly.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

People who hate bells are the same ones who said "nobody's gonna make me wear a damn seatbelt in my own f'in car!" 30 years ago. 

Ding ding.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

solidass said:


> Do you have a bell on your bike?


Truck/marine horns:

The bell didn't seem to work all that well.


----------



## Flat Again??? (Dec 24, 2012)

The other thing is "on your left" and similar shout results in people moving (oftentimes JUMPING) to the left about 1/3 of the time. 

The bell isn't a direction to move in any particular direction--that responsibility stays with the walker.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> It was a wise man who once said that people who don't like bells generally don't like puppies or chocolate ice cream too.
> 
> My man Ravin' EPO had a rap on that, went kinda like this, gimme a beat, uh-one, uh-two:
> 
> ...


Sounds like Jerry lyrics to me. :rockon:


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Tone's said:


> I hate bells and i hate them even more on a bike, just ridiculous stuff lol, i have a mouth that when i open it all sorts of sounds can be made, like please stay to you left, thankyou,have a good one, cheers, etc, a bell says none of that, it just makes an irritating noise that only startles people and makes them confused.
> Bells are over rated..


Off road, yes. On road maybe not. New York State law requires them. I live in nose bleed upstate and very few riders have them. But in NYC different story. If you ride across the Brooklyn Bridge it will become crystal clear. Especially if you are a hipster on a fixie.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Here is mine.









I feel pretty strongly that bells are the best way to let people know that you are there. In my circle, road cyclists have gotten a very bad name in Anchorage for yelling at people on multi-use trails.

--Lars


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

My wife has one of these on her Tallboy.....it rings forever, and you can hear it a looooong way away.

https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/soma-fabrications-crane-suzu-lever-strike-brass-bicycle-bell.jpg

I use a Bear Bell and an Incredibell on the SS.......and a Bear Bell on the Tallboy.

Cant use a bar mounted bell on my Tallboy because I use Gripshift.

I find that the Bear Bell gets the most attention. Have had more hikers/equestrians thank me for having it.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I tried riding with a bell for a season. Didn't really work. Most of that is my fault as I always forgot I had it and I would just resort to calling out ahead as I rode up on other trail users. The few times I did use it, they either wouldn't hear it until I was right up on them or they would just look around confused, wondering where the sound came from. It tended to scare horses and hikers around blind corners would just have kept on walking towards me because they didn't understand what the sound meant. If I was riding in the city or on a m.u.p. then I could see where it would be useful. I finally just took it off. I'd rather talk to people.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I have an early warning system, bells on my 2 dogs. They let people know that they (and me) are there. I also have a bell on the bar which I use for the dogs. One ding means get out of the way, 2 dings means we are changing direction.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

Hear the story about the mountain biker who got killed?

Oddly, it didn't have anything to do with a bike bell.

Instead, it was a cow bell. Or many cow bells. He heard them ringing from over a hill, but couldn't figure out what they were. So he jumped the ridge, got airborne, then noticed too late the massive cows crossing.

He landed awkwardly, to say the least, and crushed his you know what, tear open his. Two cows were hurt but survived. He died on the long agonizing way to the hospital.

Moral of the story — you suffer if you can't figure out the meaning of a ringing bell.


----------



## ironsinker (Oct 19, 2012)

No bell for me. I mostly ride on 1 direction bike trails. Even so, I doubt anyone will hear you while they are running with their IPODS blasting in their ears.

Regardless I would never put a bell on my bike for many reasons a few of which I will not comment on. The biggest one is I'm sort of a minimalist. Don't need it so why have it....something else to break. Number 2 is there is no way I'd be dinging a bell going down a trail.


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

those bear bells would drive me nuts
Kind of ruins the whole nature serenity vibe.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

ElDuderino2412 said:


> those bear bells would drive me nuts
> Kind of ruins the whole nature serenity vibe.


After a while, you no longer hear it.

After a while, it is no more noisy than your bike.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Silentfoe said:


> I tried riding with a bell for a season. Didn't really work. Most of that is my fault as I always forgot I had it


What with brake levers, trigger shifters, dropper post remote and shock lockout remote, don't blame anyone forgetting they have a bell, let alone using it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

ironsinker said:


> No bell for me. I mostly ride on 1 direction bike trails. Even so, I doubt anyone will hear you while they are running with their IPODS blasting in their ears.


The trails I ride are two direction, and I never see anyone on it with earbuds. What would you do on a two-direction trail?



> Regardless I would never put a bell on my bike for many reasons a few of which I will not comment on. The biggest one is I'm sort of a minimalist. Don't need it so why have it....something else to break. Number 2 is there is no way I'd be dinging a bell going down a trail.


No way I _wouldn't_ be dinging my bell on blind turns. Is your "minimalist" bike a SS with no front brake? I ride a 29er FS with seat dropper, tool kit, pump, spare tube (even though it's tubeless), and...a bell. I carry in my pockets my phone, camera and a tripod. How much extra does that bell weigh?

If you believe a bell is one more thing to break, how would you break it? You seem to be suggesting that you spend a lot of time under rather than on the bike. Mine seem to last forever.

Funny, in the '80s when I rode in REAL "bear country," Canada's Northwest Territories, hundreds of miles from a telephone or a paved road, it was before I had a bell on the bike, so I had to whistle all dang day. I'll take the bell.


----------



## ironsinker (Oct 19, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> The trails I ride are two direction, and I never see anyone on it with earbuds. What would you do on a two-direction trail?
> 
> No way I _wouldn't_ be dinging my bell on blind turns. Is your "minimalist" bike a SS with no front brake? I ride a 29er FS with seat dropper, tool kit, pump, spare tube (even though it's tubeless), and...a bell. I carry in my pockets my phone, camera and a tripod. How much extra does that bell weigh?
> 
> ...


I think you may be misinterpreting what I'm saying but no one cares so I won't make a long post. I guess my point is you will not see or hear me dinging a bell whether I'm busting down Whistler or riding on a fire trail. I'm not a dinger. Now if I ever had a problem not being a dinger or if having one was a state law guess I would try it (minimalist - don't have it if I don't need it. Has nothing to do with weight or whatever else you are implying).


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

ironsinker said:


> No bell for me. I mostly ride on 1 direction bike trails. Even so, I doubt anyone will hear you while they are running with their IPODS blasting in their ears...


Runners (aka joggers) are a different breed altogether. They're athletically moving, so regardless of earbuds on, I don't worry about startling them as I ride by. They should be able to control themselves from peeing in their pants - OR - hear my *DING* warning. Not much else I can do if they're tuned out.

The other special category is horse riders. I don't touch my bell around them. I slow to a crawl and talk to the riders on horseback. This is the best way to NOT spook the horses. This is also from experience.

So the bell is mostly for all others - human walkers (hikers, dog walkers, bird watchers, kids, etc.) that you have to alert from a distance. And other bikers coming the other way on a blind corner. It's up to them to recognize the meaning of *DING*. Some may not recognize, but that's not your fault as a biker with a bell. It's only a courtesy on your part.

Currently, I don't know of any laws REQUIRING a bell.

But just one collision or close call will change your mind.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> I tried riding with a bell for a season. Didn't really work. Most of that is my fault as I always forgot I had it and I would just resort to calling out ahead as I rode up on other trail users. The few times I did use it, they either wouldn't hear it until I was right up on them or they would just look around confused, wondering where the sound came from. It tended to scare horses and hikers around blind corners would just have kept on walking towards me because they didn't understand what the sound meant. If I was riding in the city or on a m.u.p. then I could see where it would be useful. I finally just took it off. I'd rather talk to people.


Post of the thread, bells are a stone age way of getting attention, they have no tone like the human voice, i suppose they are ok if you want to drive around like Mary Poppins, but there will never be one going on my bike regardless if some law maker tells me i need one or night, i dont like em, they irritate me, but i suppose thety are good for little kids on their first bikes..


----------



## Rbobie (Feb 9, 2013)

nope


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Flat Again??? said:


> "on your left" and similar shout results in people moving (oftentimes JUMPING) to the left about 1/3 of the time.


Quite probably more than 1/3.
I have a bell on my "bike path bike" - and frequently use it when approaching people who clearly don't know I'm there. If there are children or dogs involved, I use the bell more often than with adults who are looking purposeful.

I don't use a bell on trails. I don't tell people to move over either. I'm not in a rush on trails, so I have time for "Hi, I'd like to pass when there's a good spot for it".


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

A bell for every bike in the house :thumbup:

Trail bike or commuter, they all benefit from a little ring-a-ding


----------



## breakingbryan (May 29, 2008)

I have a bell on my motorcycle, it's tradition, it wards off the Gremlins. True story. Not a little handlebar bell though, a real bell that hangs from something.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Tone's said:


> Post of the thread, bells are a stone age way of getting attention, they have no tone like the human voice, i suppose they are ok if you want to drive around like Mary Poppins, but there will never be one going on my bike regardless if some law maker tells me i need one or night, i dont like em, they irritate me, but i suppose thety are good for little kids on their first bikes..


Tone's, Tone's, Tone's


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

Some of you might of seen this allready:
Bike Bell - YouTube


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

ElwoodT said:


> Some of you might of seen this allready:
> Bike Bell - YouTube


Hilarious! Nice.


----------



## Hallpass (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't have one. My daughter does. Too much extra weight.... Like the thirty pounds around my abdomen.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

Got one on my multi-purpose trail bike. It's a safety issue and I'm glad to have it. Its unique sound cannot be mistaken for anything else and therefore is effective as a warning. I combine a ding with a "thanks" as passing, and get no harsh looks. Of course, my wife is with me, so her smile always makes my path smoother on the trail (and life, in general, for that matter).


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

solidass said:


> But for argument sake, how do you know they're doing it smugly? Maybe they're doing it gratefully and cooperatively.
> 
> And why is it worse when they say nothing to you? Don't you know a *DING* is merely a universal signal to announce one's presence? Just like a car horn. Or a fog horn. Why do you need an oral conversation?
> 
> So when you add it up, announcing your presence at every blind corner to alert someone who may *just happen* to be approaching on the blind side should be common sense and helpful - not driving you crazy.


Wow, I can't believe this thread has gone this far; I thought we were mostly joking. I really couldn't care less about bells and if people want to use them.

But to the extent we are not joking about bells, I guess I would add that a bell doesn't absolve someone of the responsibility to ride under control - one cannot just hit the bell and plow through a blind corner, expecting anyone who might be in the way to have moved due to the bell. When it really comes down to it, common sense dictates that I would ride pretty much the same whether I rang a bell before a turn or not -- if I can't see down the trail, I slow down enough so I can stop or move out of the way if there is a need to. I don't over ride my line of sight, and I don't "expect" that someone on the trail has removed themselves from my path.

Which is why I don't use one -- I don't really see the need. The instant I see someone else on the trail, I'm on the brakes hard, slow to a walking pace (if not stop), and talk to them as I pass, letting them know where I'm going (right, left, stopping, whatever), that I hope they're having a good time, and thanking them, to the extent they have gotten out of my way and not required me to stop. Again, many years of this practice, never a single issue on the trail.

But of course, I don't ride super crowded California trails, and the foliage here in Utah isn't usually thick enough that I can't see around a corner or where I'm going. And I do probably 1/2 my riding on downhill only, or at least downhill preferred trails, partly because they're really fun, and partly because I don't have to worry about someone coming up the trail at me.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

Tystevens said:


> Wow, I can't believe this thread has gone this far...


Indeed, this is a very interesting topic. Not only does it reveal where people ride (sparse or populated), but also shows how people ride and what attitude they hold - even what attitude they expect others to hold.

Perhaps not too off topic, but one thing I notice in society's neurotically twisted dysfunction is the overcompensation of misplaced, misinterpreted and irrelevant annoyances, maybe from childhood. Such would be something like constant car honking.

Imagine if we all abided by the purported "common courtesy" of yielding to all others first upon any hazard or haphazard, and ended up removing all automobile noise making devices such as horns. So instead of tapping on the horn to alert a backing vehicle that you're passing behind, you just stop and wait.

Quite a utopic Pollyanna! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

solidass said:


> Perhaps not too off topic, but one thing I notice in society's neurotically twisted dysfunction is the overcompensation of misplaced, misinterpreted and irrelevant annoyances, maybe from childhood. Such would be something like constant car honking.


so you're one of those constant honkers too. I love having a pleasant meal outside a city cafe listening to you guys honk. Makes it so much more enjoyable.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

solidass said:


> Indeed, this is a very interesting topic. Not only does it reveal where people ride (sparse or populated), but also shows how people ride and what attitude they hold - even what attitude they expect others to hold.
> 
> Perhaps not too off topic, but one thing I notice in society's neurotically twisted dysfunction is the overcompensation of misplaced, misinterpreted and irrelevant annoyances, maybe from childhood. Such would be something like constant car honking.
> 
> ...


Ringing a bell doesn't mean that you have the attitude that you want other users to get out of your way. Ringing the bell just gives other users a heads up that you are behind them, or that someone is around a blind turn. Gives them plenty if warning rather than just riding up behind them in ninja mode and scaring the crap out of them.

I have been thanked by more non-cyclist users that I have the bear bell on my bike.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

ElDuderino2412 said:


> so you're one of those constant honkers too. I love having a pleasant meal outside a city cafe listening to you guys honk. Makes it so much more enjoyable.


Errr... No. You misread. But you can fear whatever you like.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

mtnbikej said:


> Ringing a bell doesn't mean that you have the attitude that you want other users to get out of your way. Ringing the bell just gives other users a heads up that you are behind them, or that someone is around a blind turn. Gives them plenty if warning rather than just riding up behind them in ninja mode and scaring the crap out of them.
> 
> I have been thanked by more non-cyclist users that I have the bear bell on my bike.


Indeed. That's precisely the point.

And it's either the non-cyclist thanking me or I'm the one thanking them!


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

solidass said:


> Errr... No. You misread. But you can fear whatever you like.


Sorry.....but that's what i inferred from your last post

BTW i don't suffer from phonophobia as you implied.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I think Mtnbikej has the right idea.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

*Suitable end to this thread?*


----------



## Boothy82 (Feb 11, 2013)

Does a bell helmet count ?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Rei bear bell is perfect for tight singletrack.


----------



## cyclerfranz (Feb 12, 2013)

More Cowbell!!! Seems like a good idea, I wish the kooks passing me had one. They always surprise the hell out of me. Damn bicycles are too doggone quiet! Lots of squirrels
and deer on the trails I ride, it may be handy.


----------



## Lukas De Kock (Feb 12, 2013)

No i don't. I just bundu bash around the people


----------



## Cyclokitty (Sep 27, 2012)

$85 fine in Toronto for not having a bell or horn on your bike and since I ride my mtn bike to the trails, she wears a bell. 

I startled a woman once on the nearby park trail when I rang the bell (gently from a distance, then rang a touch louder as I approached her a couple more times). She was walking down the centre of the trial, her arms waving out at the sides like she was collecting air. When she jumped and clutched her chest, I suggested she was exaggerating and to get over herself. She also doesn't like dogs because I saw her on a couple of other occasions yell at people with dogs on leashes regarding the general filthiness of dogs.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

i use a bell on my mountain bikes, my dog is train to check on us when i ring the bell. i use it sometimes to signal my presence to other users, but not that much.


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

I myself use fishing bells. I hang them via zip tie under the top tube from one of the cable bosses, or off of the brake line. They work great for warning the snakes (Habu) and any others on the trail.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

All about the bell......hikers love it and I have gotten more smiles and thank you's from our hiking and horse friends. Plus, my daughter has one on her bike and we have fun ringing them as we ride the neighborhood.


----------



## rdtindsm (Feb 14, 2013)

I was going to post the point that others have made: announcing my presence vocally scares people, a bell not so much.

I've used a bear bell. Small, self propelled. But I live in Iowa, not a bear for miles. But it would appeal to my sense of whimsey to use a cow bell, something I can find at any farm supply store or steal from a cx fan in an unguarded moment.

Many years ago I had a small air horn (more of a screech) that would grab the attention of people cacooned in they're (sic) car (just getting even with every one that misuses they're-their-there). Perhaps I can rig up a battery powered PA running an endless loop of a recording that is a mix of a semi crossing rough RR tracks and the doppler effect of an approaching train.

edit -> Was stream of thought googling where this thread was taking me. How about a vuvazela?


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

After much research (yeah really), I've ordered (yeah ORDERED) the Incredibell Original Silver. It's not the common black that's in stock everywhere, but same price.

I think it just sounds better, this silver (more like chrome) rather than the black painted version. And better than their larger model, better than their other varieties. Better than other brands.

So it'll be just one sharp, loud, resonant *DING* from a distance.

Maybe a second *DING* if I notice persisting hazard. This again would be all on dirt trails for me.

I think it'll be cool. 

Yeah hikers and bird watchers thank me too.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

I've got a bell and chat the MF'ers up as I pass. I'm all about {{{heady vibes}}}


----------



## Otruba_843 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nope


----------



## JLawL (Feb 4, 2013)

No bell, but used to have a mini airhorn on mine. Was good times.


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

Nah... I have hope hubs! Much more effective than a bell.


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

Yep, always ride with a bell. I bought a few of the REI bear bells and they work great. Quite a few hikers say thanks for the bell.

R


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Today I am riding and ahead of me are three women fanned out abreast across the trail. They are deep in conversation and do not hear me approaching. 50 feet back I give a polite ding on the IncrediBell. Without looking back, one moves aside to let me pass. As I do, one says, "Thanks. Nice bell."

She DIDN'T say, "Despite your advanced age and the expensive looking bike, I assume you are new at this because only a geek would have a bell on his bike." I have to come here for those sentiments.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Today I am riding and ahead of me are three women fanned out abreast across the trail. They are deep in conversation and do not hear me approaching. 50 feet back I give a polite ding on the IncrediBell. Without looking back, one moves aside to let me pass. As I do, one says, "Thanks. Nice bell."
> 
> She DIDN'T say, "Despite your advanced age and the expensive looking bike, I assume you are new at this because only a geek would have a bell on his bike." I have to come here for those sentiments.


I agree with you 100%, but with you having almost 2000 posts, you should be used to the moronic responses here on MTBR.


----------



## earlenespano (Jan 22, 2013)

I have Mirrycle Corporation Incredibell (MCI) Jellibell


----------



## CyFever (Feb 18, 2013)

Incredibell here. My riding buddies made a little fun of me at first but that's passed. Some of the trails we ride are very mixed use and the hikers seem to appreciate it. I've been thanked numerous times.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

Orp smart horn looks cool.

Orp Smart Horn


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

IncrediBell. :thumbsup:

I always have gotten a good response from hikers or other bicyclists.


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

Absolutely -- hikers are generally skittish, easily frightened creatures and I've found yelling ON YOUR LEFT inevitably results in them moving to the left. 

Check out the Osaka bell -- its beautiful, compact, and comes in pimpy gold!


----------



## Cheedah (Feb 20, 2013)

I do love having a bell on my bike, so much fun to scare the hell out of skateboarders with just that.

Also it can drone out annoying friends, a double plus.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

No bell. I slow way down and click my brake levers, clear my throat, or say "Hello". When the hikers turn around and see me, they let me by and I thank them and tell them to have a nice day. If I remember I tell them I don't have any other riders with me. 

With horses I slow down much further back, as horses usually notice me before the riders do. If the horse doesn't appear to notice me I'll say hello. I hang way back until the riders tell me it's safe to pass.

I'm not in a big hurry, so I don't bother saying anything to slower riders if I catch up to them. I just hang back until they notice me. I don't want to interrupt their fun, and catching up to other riders doesn't happen often enough to make me feel the need to get by them. 

I always yield to faster riders as soon as I notice them, which is usually immediately.

I do have bells on bikes I ride around town, as the road is a much noisier environment than the trail, and it's full of oblivious pedestrians and children.


----------



## jamface54 (Feb 20, 2013)

the orp looks pretty cool


----------



## jfksabal (Feb 21, 2013)

Reposado Man said:


> Absolutely -- hikers are generally skittish, easily frightened creatures and I've found yelling ON YOUR LEFT inevitably results in them moving to the left.


In my experience yelling "on your left" actually does get people to move right...


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

jfksabal said:


> In my experience yelling "on your left" actually does get people to move right...


Yelling is rude.

--Lars


----------



## jfksabal (Feb 21, 2013)

Lars_D said:


> Yelling is rude.
> 
> --Lars


Au contraire mon ami: it depends entirely on the circumstance and the tone of voice!

Is having a collision in the name of propriety a good idea? Would you have me whisper? Or use a normal volume that garners no attention?

By saying "yelling is rude" you imply I'm being rude, when, actually, I'm yelling (so as to be heard clearly) in a thoroughly cheerful, respectful manner.

I get it -- you want me to use a bell.

A bell conveys much less information to the listener -- information that indicates what's about to occur and what's a good, safe course of action to take -- than yelling "on your left" as, and I repeat, in my experience people have this one figured out and move to their right.

Especially when yelled cordially.


----------



## hooterreh (Feb 3, 2013)

I have / had (snapped the bracket) an old fashioned harooga/harooga sounding horn. You know the type ( rubber bulb and trumpet stylie metal bit). It is amazing the effect the horn has on people and normally sour faced individuals light up with a smile when you are approaching "harooga ing". Never had a negative response and people seem happy to move aside to let you thro. Makes me giggle too but thats just the child in me!!!.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

jfksabal said:


> In my experience yelling "on your left" actually does get people to move right...


In my experience, about 40% move to the left if they hear the word.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I like to let out a high pitched fart when approaching hikers or walkers, yes it startles them on occasions but they always move out of the way...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

No. It gets in the way of things like brake levers and shifters. Anyway, I don't see the need for them.


----------



## etetro (Feb 11, 2013)

Bell has saved me a couple times from Moose on the trail- Came around a blind corner once and was face to face with a Bull moose. Luckily it didn't charge me but I've had a bell since to scare off critters!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

CannondaleF9 said:


> No. *It gets in the way of things like brake levers and shifters*. Anyway, I don't see the need for them.


Unless you are running a 12" wide bar, this makes no sense.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

crashtestdummy said:


> Unless you are running a 12" wide bar, this makes no sense.


Now that I read it over again, It does make no sense to me at all.


----------



## justonegear (Feb 16, 2008)

Didn't for years... got one and love it..... Perfect way to alert folks both riding, hiking or running on the trail. Truth is most kinda like the bell..... Go with the bell.


----------



## dave95sps (Feb 25, 2013)

Every time a bell rings an angel gets its wings  It has to be true, I saw it in the movie.


----------



## 2008LitespeedOcoee (Feb 26, 2013)

*yes, bells rock*

best alert to upcoming riders


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yelling works if you only need to do it a few times during a ride but if your trail has a blind corner every 50ft then you are yelling the whole ride, which gets tiresome. After having a head on collision yesterday I am purchasing a bell. A bell can be heard at a much farther distance than a male voice yelling rider up!


----------



## bbbean (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm a big fan of bells. Every bike I ride near other people has a bell.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

A bell beats a voice because it has no emotional content, and it is not misinterpreted as hostility. Besides, when I come up on hikers from behind, I can ring it madly while yelling "bear, bear." they run as fast as I can ride.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Local trails supply cow bells, I love it. It is helpful around here, loose rock on blind corners can be a hassle when traffic is silent. 

If there aren't any bells and I didn't keep one to myself, I'll yell RING DING A LING


----------



## zombie racer (May 1, 2013)

I am a fan of using a bell. I would rather have a bell rang then someone yelling at me that they are coming around me or coming around a blind corner. ring your bell pass if they let you and nicely thank them for letting you by.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a bell... For sure. It makes a HUGE difference with hikers and people walking their dogs. I'll usually ding the bell and then tell the people I'm passing how many people are in my party... As in: "thank you... I have 2 other people behind me" Most people react well to that.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*bell mod*

Was seeking a way to ring the bell without rolling my thumb from below the grip to above. I originally mounted this bell between the grip and brake lever. Due to contact between all three, there was only about 5deg or rotational adjustment at the clamp. Hammer placement is way better now - just a cm away from my thumb. The adjustment range is improved and I have room on the bar for my F shifter clamp again in case I decide to go back to a 2x or 3x set up. Trying this out later today to see if knee strikes will be an issue.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Many moons ago there was rubber duckie.


----------



## jman785 (Jul 28, 2013)

No, I have a butt trumpet. oh the sweet tunes it plays


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

I just installed a bell after getting tired of using my vocal cords for passing. Its about my favorite component on the bike now.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Ask for one for Xmas. We have a 2-way trail here that leads to quite a few near misses in terms of head-ons.; this trail also has lots of hikers/runners etc. Lots of folks with bells. I think its easier to ding the bell as you approach then startle them when you get close and say "coming around".


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't have one at the moment but would consider it once i go 1X10.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

My 6 year old daughter has one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Most of us use bells here in AK, but when it's smooth it may not be very loud. Then I refer to freewheeling the Hope hubs, which sounds like a chainsaw.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Can't decide do I want the bell or the horn. LOL









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Don't have one yet but getting one, makes single tracks where riders ride both up and down the same trail safer around blind corners.


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

This is the one I use. You can turn it on and off.

https://www.rei.com/product/116730/...292301736625&gclid=CKT_xIjAmNMCFURcfgodZCUF1g


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

My CK hub generally sounds like a plane taking off when approaching people. If that isn't enough I just touch my obnoxiously squealy brakes. It adds to the confusion of what's happening... train.. city bus.. plane?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

BatCountry said:


> My CK hub generally sounds like a plane taking off when approaching people. If that isn't enough I just touch my obnoxiously squealy brakes. It adds to the confusion of what's happening... train.. city bus.. plane?


+1 for a noisy hub...

What's the point in having a stealthy quiet bike, w/ a frikin bell on it!?

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

5k bike 50cent legs said:


> This is the one I use. You can turn it on and off.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/116730/...292301736625&gclid=CKT_xIjAmNMCFURcfgodZCUF1g


Thinking of that same one but I haven't really been able to tell by the demo if it's loud enough to give advanced warning.

Do you like it and is it giving fair warning distance ?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm constantly surprised how people don't hear me despite the racket I think I'm making.


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

I use a bell on my mountain bike before blind corners and to celebrate smashing a hard climb or technical section (seriously, the positive reinforcement is awesome). On my commuter, I don't bother with the bell since everyone has headphones in anyways (I tried... I gave up).


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

tony92231 said:


> Don't have one yet but getting one, makes single tracks where riders ride both up and down the same trail safer around blind corners.


Superb resurrection of a thread that was dead for the past 2.5 years.

I actually noticed when riding this weekend that my bear bell was no longer on my bike - forgot to attach it when I rebuilt the bike over the winter.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have one of these on each bike, I have learned to tune it out but others without head buds appreciate it. 😀









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Jcd46. If you're going to go that route, you might as well go all in with clothespins holding playing cards in your spokes.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i used to have a bell. i couldn't hear it over my headphones, so i got rid of it...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jimbowho said:


> Jcd46. If you're going to go that route, you might as well go all in with clothespins holding playing cards in your spokes.


lol - DJ already said, he would never ride w/me because of it  - Like I said I tune it out, I deal w/a lot of hikers!


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I have one of these on each bike, I have learned to tune it out but others without head buds appreciate it. 😀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What we need here.. is more cowbell..


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Every time I ran into bears last year on the trail they seemed well aware of me and were usually running away already when I rounded the corner...


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Go ahead, laugh at jcd's bell.  Just know that we're BUILDING more and more miles of single track trail here in our area every single year to our already extensive networks on City Open Space and State Parks land with the continued and ongoing side-by-side support and funding of hikers AND equestrians. On my 3-4 rides a week schedule, an easy 90% of my trail user encounters with equestrians and hikers will have either of the two OFF THE TRAIL long before I get to their location and happily THANKING me for the use of the bell. Inside of the next 4-5 years, we will have added a _minimum_ of 40 miles of single track trail and that's changing to even higher numbers as more and more properties are acquired recently for the purpose. This is just what's on the burner TODAY. Ask yourself, is this happening in your riding community? Or are you losing access like places like Marin, etc?

The bell doesn't do this on it's own but it creates an environment of caring, camaraderie, and commitment towards ALL user groups. When you have the backing of all user groups it generates a huge unified voice and big things happen for trails.

This is my latest addition to Hazard's Peak Trail at Montana de Oro State Park.









You might say I have a vested interest. This is 200 Bevin's Bells. I have 2000 more in my garage ready for distribution. This program is supported by our local industry dealers and organizatiions to promote our trails.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Night riding gets rid of hikers ;-)

You can even ride the trails they don't share >.<

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## fdes (Apr 16, 2014)

bachman1961 said:


> Thinking of that same one but I haven't really been able to tell by the demo if it's loud enough to give advanced warning.
> 
> Do you like it and is it giving fair warning distance ?


I put the timberline bellon about three months ago. I like that you can turn the bell on/off. It is plenty loud, I still remember my first ride with it. The hikers would just move over, like parting the red sea. Can't believe it took me so long to do it.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

fdes said:


> I put the timberline bellon about three months ago. I like that you can turn the bell on/off. It is plenty loud, I still remember my first ride with it. The hikers would just move over, like parting the red sea. Can't believe it took me so long to do it.


Timberline is cool idea and gadget. I SEE lots of them on bikes on the trail. The problem is that you don't HEAR many on the trail. A bell "turned off" is a worthless bit of gear for the cause. Waiting to use your bell till you are close enough to finally notice or see another trail user is bike path mentality and does nothing for the real cause and is worthless in many cases. Our area has lots and lots of limited sight lines on tight trails due to vegetation and other features. It's REAL easy to come around a corner carrying speed and have a group of blue-haired ladies scared shitless and stumbling out of the way or raise their pointy sharp walking sticks in defense. The other thing with Timbers is their tone. If you're a rider grinding out a climb or coming down hill, the noise a Timber makes does not carry at all so you won't hear it till your nearly face to face. Again, too late. But as I said before, you SEE lots of them on handlebars.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

That's pretty cool OMS! 

I think the Art's bell also gives back all the proceeds one reason I got them. My main trail has horses as do my local neighborhood rail trails, and in both trails I encounter dogs, hikers, runners etc. Most of the time I ride by myself anyways, and I rather be heard than not. I also don't like bells on my handle bars, and IMO its better to have constant sound. So, flame all you want   

There is no fix for people withe head phones though.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Art's is 1 of 10 of our current CCCMB Bells4Bikes sponsors. We share the cost with our sponsors, we do all the work getting the bells and the distribution, and our sponsors get their logo on the bells. Some of our sponsors do sell the bells in store and we have a Bells4Bikes donation program set up for those that choose to keep the bells they use on the trail from our bell boxes. We ask for $4 and that goes over pretty well because it's an extremely worthy cause.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> I have one of these on each bike, I have learned to tune it out but others without head buds appreciate it. 😀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rode with someone last month in Sedonaq who had one hanging from her pack. I kinda like it. So far, my fatbike w/Hope hubs does pretty well most of the time at announcing my presence, however if I'm pedaling, I make far less noise and occasionally do sneak up on hikers and whatnot. I have a Shimano branded one I've been tempted to hang from my saddle or my pack since I rode with someone who had one. This sort of bell is almost never seen where I live, but we're getting more and more hiker and trail runner use on the trails that mtb riders build. Partly because we're the only ones building new trails, but also partly because we're building much better trails than the hike-only ones. So making some noise is definitely becoming more necessary.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

God, I can see why people might not have considered why a bell is good, but to be actively against them is just mind-boggling.

A high pitched light friendly sound is way nicer to hear than some middle aged old fat dude hoarsely shouting 'ON YOUR LEFT' accidentally because he's so toasted he has no idea how loud or stressed out he sounds. (I'm saying this as someone who has done that.) 

People just respond better to them. It's sort of .... impersonal, in a functional and indirect way, rather than being told by a person to get the heck off the trail.

It's better in every way. Embrace the bell!


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Being out here in Cali now I find bells to be near worthless. Most hikers are on their phone or listening to music and can't hear you. Sometimes you want to just whiz past them and give them a good scare to remind them to keep aware of their surroundings. 


I used to ride with some jingle bells but they posed some issues. It seems to encourage dogs to chase after you. Idiots out here in Cali also seem to disregard any leash laws so that further complicates things. It also drowns out others so if you're head downhill you won't hear the guy climbing up and that can make things dangerous. I've almost plowed into a few bikers around blind corners.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

ghoti said:


> Being out here in Cali now I find bells to be near worthless. Most hikers are on their phone or listening to music and can't hear you. Sometimes you want to just whiz past them and give them a good scare to remind them to keep aware of their surroundings.
> 
> I used to ride with some jingle bells but they posed some issues. It seems to encourage dogs to chase after you. Idiots out here in Cali also seem to disregard any leash laws so that further complicates things. It also drowns out others so if you're head downhill you won't hear the guy climbing up and that can make things dangerous. I've almost plowed into a few bikers around blind corners.


that is where air horns come into play.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

deke505 said:


> that is where air horns come into play.


Fox 40 attached to camelbak works for me but it's few and far between that happens on our trails.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll probably give it a go. Never had or used one and sometimes fumbling for what to say or how to say it. I used to click my v-brakes a bit rolling up and I always slow way down but it wasn't 100 %.

Now with the new bike and no clicker option, I think I'll try the Timber that I can leave on stealth mode until I need it or run it full time in the mtn areas where the bear hideout.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

1.) Trails crowded enough to need a bell I don't want to ride anyway.

2.) Trails where decent sight-line visibility isn't planned for in the trail design or maintenance kept up with risking highspeed collisions with idiots, I don't want to ride.

3.) Hardly anyone hiking, running, riding is paying attention anymore to what they're doing anyway so no point. I just ride within limits of the trail and yield to the few others I run across.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

5k bike 50cent legs said:


> This is the one I use. You can turn it on and off.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/116730/...292301736625&gclid=CKT_xIjAmNMCFURcfgodZCUF1g


I love my timber bell. People know im coming before i even know theyre there.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Clayncedar said:


> 1.) Trails crowded enough to need a bell I don't want to ride anyway.
> 
> 2.) Trails where decent sight-line visibility isn't planned for in the trail design or maintenance kept up with risking highspeed collisions with idiots, I don't want to ride.
> 
> 3.) Hardly anyone hiking, running, riding is paying attention anymore to what they're doing anyway so no point. I just ride within limits of the trail and yield to the few others I run across.


Must suck not riding.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Must suck not riding.


You mind reader, you!

:lol:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Jayem said:


> Must suck not riding.


Hah .. 
Wondering that myself and was trying to figure out how I could find the perfect trails nobody else knows about. Even then, I wouldn't trade it for the occasional sharing of good stuff here and I ride daytime weekdays a lot so I don't see heavy traffic at all. 
I think of getting a bell and using it now and then as a courtesy or goodwill type of thing.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

bachman1961 said:


> I think of getting a bell and using it now and then as a courtesy or goodwill type of thing.


That's exactly it!

Being semi-retired loafer, I ride 2-4 times a week leaning more towards the 4. Most of my rides are on weekdays when trail use is very minimal. On weekends, our trails aren't crowded but you're going to run across other user groups so I always adjust my expectations accordingly. Sat/Sun is not the day to attempt a KOM. However, the quieter weekdays prove to be the days a bell serves a good purpose (not that Sat/Sun don't). I'm most often a solo rider on a virtually empty trail network and inevitably on either an up or down, I'll run across a quiet runner or hiker or maybe a solo equestrian, or even another rider. Unlike the suggestion that came above that we must have crappy trail design with poor sight lines, etc., we actually have excellent sustainable trail designs with typically good sight lines from many vantages but we run in corridors of scrub oak, manzanita, tall chamise, and a variety of other flora that is taller than a rider on a bike in many instances. Add in switchbacks or tighter radius turns do to topography requirements and conflicts can happen. I see it as a pretty simple deal. What would you rather have, coming out of a nice fast corner and having another rider, runner, hiker already up on the bench allowing you to pass or a face to face near collision or possibly actual contact and all the issues that come with that negative interaction?


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Jayem said:


> Must suck not riding.


It's a matter of perspective, I guess. From my time on here reading, I think the usership of mtbr's forums skews towards rapidly-growing Western U.S. states with booming economies, active mountain bike cultures, epic trails, and thus a lot of potential trail user conflict where bells would certainly be useful.

Not everyone lives in desirable places like that.

I live in a part of no-population growth Rustbelt Pennsylvania where
1.) Mountain biking definitely isn't popular so there is dramatically less trail traffic than you guys apparently get in CA, CO, AK, etc. Physical fitness isn't really a thing for most people here and our climate/weather isn't that spectacular for outdoors activities much of the year.
2.) There's a wide range of trails mostly steep and very rocky and rooty low-speed stuff that seem to discourage most trail runners, hikers, equestrians and recreational comfort bikes. So except for a million deer hunters in the fall you generally have the place to yourself.

There's so few mtbrs here that chances are I already know other guys I do see on the trails and from that I can safely say almost no one I know runs bells except for a few people down near Philly on more crowded railtrails, towpaths, or ride places like the Wiss which makes sense.

That said for my local area, bells do seem to make sense in most parts of the world.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This thread makes me...


----------



## Oscello (Sep 29, 2016)

I have no idea how a French Horn and a Patella go together. 

The weather warmed up and the local trail has been pretty busy. So, I just got a Knog Oi but I don't think it will be loud enough.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Oscello said:


> I have no idea how a French Horn and a Patella go together.


I bet if you pondered hard enough it would come to you. Hint: Put the slang names [not the official names] together.

Edit: I edited out the French Horn and inserted a more appropriate one. So it's not so confusing.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope when you mean 
Horn 
Knee, 

it's just a play on words rather than a literal jolt of passion !!

:lol:

..


----------



## Oscello (Sep 29, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I bet if you pondered hard enough it would come to you. Hint: Put the slang names [not the official names] together.
> 
> Edit: I edited out the French Horn and inserted a more appropriate one. So it's not so confusing.


I'm not that big of a ding-a-ling. Don't you think changing the picture of the horn was a knee jerk reaction?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bachman1961 said:


> I hope when you mean
> Horn
> Knee,
> 
> ...


Good catch, it wasn't that hard now was it? And no it's not just a play on words, I meant it literally. This thread gets me very worked up.



Oscello said:


> I'm not that big of a ding-a-ling. Don't you think changing the picture of the horn was a knee jerk reaction?


Nice! Just helping you along is all. Some humor has to be guided.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good catch, it wasn't that hard now was it? And no it's not just a play on words, I meant it literally. This thread gets me very worked up.


Is it the connotation of Belle ?

It's really none of business though :nono:


----------

